# New babies



## Jim Cooley (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Jim Cooley (Jul 29, 2020)

New babies


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

All of those new babies are kissable and simply adorable. :inlove: Congratulations


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Be sure to add them to the 2021 kidding tally thread if you haven’t already!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Cute - look just like mama


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww so snuggley! Just want to hold them!


----------

